# I gotta boat!



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Picked up a highsider last night. Put a motor on it. I am no longer boatless!

































*ping* Joe Welbourne........I have some questions on decks for highsider!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice..
I like the color.
congrats


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats Bud!!!!! Looks very nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice ride


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Rob. Nice lookin ride. Now bring it up here, and lets fish...


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments Gentlemen(I use that term loosely around here), I picked up from a older guy who had it posted on Craigslist south of I-75 and I-4 intersection. I got the motor a month or so ago, and just picked it up from the Mechanic yesterday. I plan to go out and run it on Saturday. Im still looking for someway to attach a trolling motor in the rear, so i dont have to move around the boat too much( any recommendation will be considered).

Bill, 
I plan on being up there ASAP!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good man [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] now put a pint of gas in her and get some fish slime to 
break her in [smiley=2vrolijk_08.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Im still looking for someway to attach a trolling motor in the rear, so i dont have to move around the boat too much( any recommendation will be considered).


I like that color!  Congrats on the new ride!  It looks very clean and ready to get wet.

As for the troller in the stern, have you consider a "standard" trolling motor mount? Why not just modify and/or mount one in front of the outboard instead of on the bow? When I fished canoes, I used to rear mount my electric that way and it worked great.

However, having fished a few times from my "decked" highsider now, I personally think you'd be better off with a bow mount. Standing on the front deck is the most stable spot to be, and it helps balance the boat better by countering the outboard weight. Definitely floats skinnier than when I'm in the back.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice Rob!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice Noe with indoor parking !!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> thanks for the comments Gentlemen(I use that term loosely around here), I picked up from a older guy who had it posted on Craigslist south of I-75 and I-4 intersection. I got the motor a month or so ago, and just picked it up from the Mechanic yesterday. I plan to go out and run it on Saturday. Im still looking for someway to attach a trolling motor in the rear, so i dont have to move around the boat too much( any recommendation will be considered).


If you want to bring it over to my house on Friday night we can make one like this for the rear in about 2 hours. Your cost will be materials from Home Depot plus a 6 pack of beer.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Ride RC!

Excellent color choice!

Hey, watch that older guy stuff. My Classic has a handicap bar (The VA made me install it!)

Check your PM's too.

Mark


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Rob, nice looking rig. Definitely let us know when you can bring it over. Last time out I saw some rocks without any green gelcoat on them. Looks like you got plenty of it on that new boat, need to leave some over here so we can see where ya been.  - eric


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > thanks for the comments Gentlemen(I use that term loosely around here), I picked up from a older guy who had it posted on Craigslist south of I-75 and I-4 intersection. I got the motor a month or so ago, and just picked it up from the Mechanic yesterday. I plan to go out and run it on Saturday. Im still looking for someway to attach a trolling motor in the rear, so i dont have to move around the boat too much( any recommendation will be considered).
> 
> 
> If you want to bring it over to my house on Friday night we can make one like this for the rear in about 2 hours. Your cost will be materials from Home Depot plus a 6 pack of beer.


a 6 pack? man you work cheap.


----------

